# Knee and shin guards



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't really ride DH and mostly XC. I've suffered a few falls and usually what gets cut and bruised are mu shins and knees. 

I've already had hamor injuries with my knees and don't want totake chances.

Any recommendations for knee/shin guards that are light and confortable for XC and AM riding?

I need something where I can pedal comfortably and not feel restricted.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Most Xc riders dont use knee guards but some use shin guards. I wear shin guards sometimes if im riding a little harder. I used to use them all the time when i first strarted learning cus id have the pedals slip and nail my shin.

Id reccomend just using a cheap pair of shinguards that you get from a sporting goods store for now. If thats not enough, you could invest in a rather expensive set of knee/shin guard built together. their usually well over 60 bucks for a decent set.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I have never used them for xc in 18 years of riding and won't.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Alrighty, I have 3 set of pads.

Pro-Tec Double Downs, these are about as light as you can get padding wise. They have a hard cap on the front and reasonable impact protection on the front of your knee, but from the sides they offer practically no impact protection. They have pretty good abrasion resistance all the way round though. Handy as it's quite gravelly round here and wash outs are common...

I like them because they are silly comfy, it's a cliche but I genuinely forget I'm wearing them after a while, but if you have knee problems they might not be ideal.

Race Face Digs, I recommend these, they're a good compromise. They have more padding on the sides of the knees and the front has thicker padding under the hard cap. They still pedal pretty well but offer much better protection than the Pro Tecs. They're also quite secure. I took these over 661 Straits because the build quality seems better, so far they're wearing pretty well.

Fox Systems, not really for xc. Too bulky to pedal all day.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't think I would ever be looking for shin/knee guards for XC until I busted my knee twice on the same ride on the same exact spot. The same spot I was kicked by a horse when I was a kid.

I'll read up on the Race Face Digs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

To make it simple and in-expensive, just fly with these Fox Titans:

Fox Titan

Very in-expensive, protects your knees and shins, are very comfortable, very light weight, and easy on/off. I know quite a few XC riders that where knee/shin guards such as this. It is a rider preference thing, and there is no shame in wearing them for XC. Its like telling someone what helmet they should wear. That is a riders preference and only a riders preference. These knee/shin guards will help you our bro, and at a very low cost. Good luck and eventually you may break away from them, but if you don't, there still is no shame in that either bro. Don't let anyone tell you any different.

As a AM, FR, and DH rider I wear armour all the time, and if I choose too wear armour when I am XC riding, then so be it, that is my chose and my body, no one else's.

Keep it real, ride smart, have fun, and ride on!


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Dainese 3X*

Me and the girlfriend both use these. Super comfortable and lightweight with good protection. We have the very rocky Tucson Mountain Park almost out our back door, and we wear these every ride.:thumbsup:

We even wear these on long XC rides. They have also held up really well.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> To make it simple and in-expensive, just fly with these Fox Titans:
> 
> Fox Titan
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

What people might think is the least of my concerns. I always end up doing what I want to do and how I want to do it.

How good is the Fox Titan for long term cycling? Do you think they are comfortable for long hours on the saddle?


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Here are some Dainese pics and article.*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=469158&highlight=pics+of+knee

Here is a link to a post I did before. If you look at the pics you will see that the Dainese are small and light, and yet somehow seem to cover a lot of the leg. They are very anatomically designed, and you can pedal in them for hours with no problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone use the Sette Impact Knee/Shin guards?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...ective-Gear/Sette-Impact-Knee/Shin-Guards.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> What people might think is the least of my concerns. I always end up doing what I want to do and how I want to do it.
> 
> How good is the Fox Titan for long term cycling? Do you think they are comfortable for long hours on the saddle?


The Titans are very comfortable throughout the day riding. I have never heard any complaints from my wife nor my son that wear these nor from anyone else I know that don these on. I have wore them a few times myself and like them, but I mainly wear me RF DH knee/shin armour for full protection from my ankles on up. Anyways, good luck bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

I am just re-entering the world of biking. I took my Super V 700 Cannondale out of the shed and am in the middle of Uber V'ing it. I have had surgery on one knee, and the other one is also a little frail. Work injuries from fighting and hitting the ground over the years. I really want to protect my knees, and give them support as well if there is a knee guard that can do that. I am a beginning rider. I just don't want to fall and bang my kneecaps. 

I'd prefer something worn under long pants (winter). I am not going to x/c, d/h, etc. mainly streets and park hiking/biking trails. 

Am willing to spend more for something that meets my needs. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

The only reason I don't use them is because I'm cheap, overheat too easily, and don't want the hassle or weight (as little as that is). Instead I settle for perpetually bruised shins, ankles, and knees. So far so good, but as I age and heal more slowly, I might reconsider.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Good reason for knee pads picture.*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=569212

Next time you think knee pads are a little bit hot, come back to this picture and take a look.:thumbsup: It makes the discomfort more tolerable.:eekster:


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=569212
> :


 Wow! Nasty... wish I would have seen those Fox Titan's before I ordered my new hockey shin guards on Monday. Better deal, could have used them dual purpose!


----------



## Tootlepipster (Nov 2, 2009)

My knee/ shin pads used to get caught on my first bike's frame (Avalanche GT) which put me off wearing them, however they don't on my current bike (Giant Trance) so now i even wear then going uphill over rough terrain. I shopped around and found that motorcycle shops sell similar gear (motor cross) for a lot less than cycle shops, it's worth checking out.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I ordered the Fox Titan sport and the new Raceface Rally FR. Will check them both out and probably return one of them.


----------



## jdizzle707 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got the 3x elbow and knee/shin guards. Another vote for those...


----------

